# My 90 Gallon Planted Community Tank



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi All!

Here's a pic of my 90. Please excuse the mess everywhere else 
All plants are real (Finally).

Stock List:
6 White Angelfish
10 Neon Tetras
2 Dwarf Honey Gouramis
4 Swordtails
4 Long Finned Zebra Danios
4 Orange/red Platy's
2 Tiger Barbs
4 Kribs (Pair of Albinos and a pair of regulars)
6 Redtailed Ring Loaches
3 Khuli Loaches
2 Small Inspector Plecos
7 Serpae Tetras
6 Head and Tail Light Tetras
4 Glass Bloodfin Tetras
8 Rummynose Tetras
2 Albino Plecos (one long finned, the other regular)

I think that about covers it...


----------



## Leam_89 (Apr 26, 2011)

Simple and very nice. Love it.


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice setup I like the plant arrangement.
Don't want to stress you out but some of the fish are totally not compatible with others like. 
Khuli Loach will get stressed by Tiger barb whenever they are going to find them in the 90 gallon tank. If they survive the tiger barb attack the angels won’t leave them. Same the case with angels Tiger barb will nip their fins whenever they see them….
Tiger barb is kind of schooling fish and should be kept in a school of at least 6-8.
other than that its a very nice and neat looking tank.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks great! I have a 75G with 9 kuhli loaches and 3 large angels and they don't even notice when the kuhlis swim past their noses, before that I had six wild type angel and also without problem. How nice to see my baby angels in such a lovely tank!

Got any shots of your inspector plecos? I'm intriqued...


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Belo,

Thanks for the advice, but I am well aware of the potential for compatibility issues. I have had this tank for a year now (and others for many before this) and have been very careful to watch and make sure my fish are happy and unstressed.
My khuli's are actually full sized (bigger than the barbs...) and nothing in my tank has ever taken notice of them or my red tailed loaches. My tigers content them selves with making my tetras school and have only every gone after one angelfish (which I gave away to another member after watching this behaviour).

@Norman: I would love to get some pictures of them, but they are still small and disappear every time I take out my camera  If I ever do get a picture, i will be sure to post it.


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

Dsharp said:


> Hi Belo,
> 
> Thanks for the advice, but I am well aware of the potential for compatibility ......


Sorry if I offended you in any way bro. Just telling you through my experience. Its good that they are getting along. happy fishing


----------

